# Multiple gourami



## ava (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have a 9 gallon tank with one male dwarf gourami and some pygmy cories. I would love to add a different type of (small) gourami like a sparkling or honey (any other suggestions?). I have heard that male gouramis need a lot of tank space for territorial issues, but if i get a male honey/sparkling, is this still the same case? How about a female honey/sparkling/dwarf? I obviously don't want them to breed, and i'm not sure if they will attempt this if they are different strains.

Any advise would be fantastic!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

no in that size tank u need to keep it at 1


----------

